# If you could only fish 2 weeks out of the year, which 2 weeks would you choose?



## bunker (Feb 27, 2009)

So what in your opinion is the best 2 weeks of surf/pier fishing in the Gulf Shores or Pensacola area.

If your livelihood depended on catching fish what two weeks would you choose?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The last 2 weeks of April!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

We primarily shark fish; and June kicked the most ass by far last year.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you want to catch?

If I was in town for two weeks and had little experience, I'd stay as far away from that pier as I could in mid April.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Last week of April first week of May.


----------



## bunker (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments I will plan my trip accordingly.



Joe Z. I posted another question please see the "Help for an east coast fisherman topic".



"Turbow" is it possible to shark fish from the beach?


----------

